# Vaccination Schedule For Baby/Young goats??



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 1, 2012)

I am on my way to having new, baby goats! My pygmy doe is due to kid in the next few weeks, AND I am getting a new doe (vaccination status UNKNOWN) who has a kid doe at her side. Kid is about 2 months old.

I want to vaccinate and give supplements to help ensure an easy transition to our home/herd AND make sure everyone is on the same schedule.


So,

   1. Pregnant Doe- Vaccinations before birth? she hasnt had a CDT shot I know of, has been wormed 2 weeks ago.

   2. Doe with kid at side- CDT status unknown, Any other vaccinations reccomended?  Wormer?? 

   3. Kid- about 2 months old- What Vaccinations, Wormer??

I have Ivomec in injectable form. Goats are pygmy, Dossage reccomendations? Weight is approx 40-45 pounds on the adults.


Thanks!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 1, 2012)

Pregnant doe should be vaccinated approximately 30 days before kidding (or now if she's closer than that). Booster in a month.  I would consider giving her tetanus antitoxin at time of kidding also if she hasn't previously been vaccinated.  Baby should be vaccinated about a week of age and a month later.

New doe AND her kid should be vaccinated now and again in a month, as well as dewormed.  You can give Ivermectin injectable by mouth at 1 cc / 20 lbs.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 1, 2012)

So, CDT for everyone now, and tetnus for the adult does only? Or do I give tetnus to the kids as well?

Wormer for doe w/kid and no wormer for 2 month old kid?



sorry, not being short with ya'll- typing w/ 1 hand while nursing my infant right now. Im a multi tasker!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 1, 2012)

Dewormer for everyone.  CDT has Clostridium AND tetanus in it, so they are all getting both.  Tetanus antitoxin (not the actual vaccine) is in case they are injured and I think kidding should be included in that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 1, 2012)

Preggo doe I'd give now.  Doe w/ kid I'd give now.  2 month old kid I'd give now.  Booster everyone in 3-4 weeks.  Pretty easy!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanted to add, on babies that had passive immunity from immunized dams, I don't give their CD/T until 8 weeks and again at 11-12 weeks.  Everyone does it differently, but my vet doesn't recommend doing it earlier.  

And Kelly, I've never heard of giving antitoxin at kidding.  I don't really consider kidding to be an open wound really.  Plus did I hear that the antitoxin cancels out the toxoid?  So you'd have to re-vaccinate.  Have you heard of others giving antitoxin at kidding or do you just do yours?


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 1, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I wanted to add, on babies that had passive immunity from immunized dams, I don't give their CD/T until 8 weeks and again at 11-12 weeks.  Everyone does it differently, but my vet doesn't recommend doing it earlier.
> 
> And Kelly, I've never heard of giving antitoxin at kidding.  I don't really consider kidding to be an open wound really.  Plus did I hear that the antitoxin cancels out the toxoid?  So you'd have to re-vaccinate.  Have you heard of others giving antitoxin at kidding or do you just do yours?


I only suggested it because of her unknown vaccine status and I don't think the OP knows exactly when she's due, which means we don't know if the CD&T will have time to take effect.  If she had been previously vaccinated or she was going to get it a good 30 days before kidding so it would have time to work then I wouldn't worry about it.  Just a better safe than sorry thing when dealing with an unknown.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 1, 2012)

Youre right KellyHM,  I dont know when my doe is due- I bought her preg. And I know she wasnt well cared for, so I doubt she has had much in the way of vacc's. On the 18th of January, I had her ultrasounded, and the vet said she was more than 90 days along, only saw 1 spine in her belly. Vet said she could be due in 4 to 6 weeks- that was her best guess. 

So she has anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks I think. She is buliding and udder, but her ligs are still hard like pencils. Her belly isnt all that bigon the right side though. Its huge at the end of the day from eating though!

The new goats, I am getting today- the lady said she just got them recently and the baby is still nursing a bit and eating some hay, but she hasnt given them any wormer or vacc's. Both look healthy and have had hoof trims though.

I want to make sure I am giving everything they all need, and at the right time. I have never really done this before, this will be my first kidding, so I am trying to be as pro-active as possible.

Should I give Pro-bios to any of the goats? I have been giving them to Sophie (preg doe) on and off depending on her pooping- lately she has had some clumpy poos- not really diarrhea, but not individual berries either. Not all the time, just once or twice a day for about 3 days now. Hope that isnt a sign of labor, Im not ready!


----------

